# Need to create e-covers on my Macbook, HELP!



## kimpee (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, this is my first posting. I am trying to create e-covers using my macbook. I have Tiger OSX on my system and I have looked on the web, but all I see are e-cover programs for Windows...can anyone recommend one for Mac? Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Nov 7, 2006)

what are "e-covers" exactly? Are these those "boxes" that you only create digitally to make the impression that your software product, which is only sold online, could very well also be "real" software which could be sold in a real-life store? If so, you can probably create them quite easily. All you need to do is to create the graphics for each side and then let something put them on a box template. Well, I'd use Photoshop and Illustrator for it, I guess, myself. But I guess that's not really a _cheap_ solution.

Or do you mean something with templates etc.?


----------



## kimpee (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I mean with templates. I've already created the front, back and spine images. I'm needing a program that has templates that you can attach your cover design to. I looked at programs like E-covers 3D, but again they're for Windows.


----------



## fryke (Nov 7, 2006)

Hm... Maybe we should write a call out to free-/shareware developers. As far as I can see, Mac OS X contains all the needed graphic technologies to do this already...


----------



## bok (Nov 7, 2006)

You could use Google Sketchup to draw up the box (as your template).  Paste your images on the sides of the box.  You can then visualize your product in 3D.  hth


----------

